# My new to me Quantum............



## JW-VW (Feb 13, 2003)

Picked up a 84 TD Quantum wagon couple months ago. It was bought and sold in Long Beach, CA. Its now in OH never seen salt or such in its life. The PO did 3,700 in maint at vw dealer (brand new TD injection pump, reseal turbo, head gasket, valve adjust, timing belt, and etc...) I snagged it for a 1,000







I bought it to keep my org low mile MK1 Jetta out of the salt. I never thought I would say it but love the Quantum rides good gets awesome mileage being a oil burner. Just thought I would share. -Jacob-


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Nice I like the color.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

That looks like a _nice_ Quantum... don't neglect it, please?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: My new to me Quantum............ (JW-VW)*

Welcome.....I have 3 Q's myself


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: My new to me Quantum............ (DubbinChris)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: My new to me Quantum............ (VolksAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksAddict* »_Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------

